# Quick Den culture question



## Elena (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi guys! I've a quick questions about my Den Stardust. I only grow two Dens so I'm not really familiar with the terminology but it's a nobile/moniliforme/unicum hybrid.

Anyway, I've been keeping it cold, bright, dry and without fertiliser for the last few weeks and I noticed that this year's canes are now covered in little bumps which I'm pretty sure are buds. So my question is when should I start giving it more water and/or fertiliser?


----------



## shakkai (Jan 24, 2009)

Once you see that the little bumps have formed into buds. I was told that if you start watering too early, the bumps will become keikis and not flowers.

I don't grow any nobile types, but here's a pic of my unicum from last year - it had flowers up and own almost the entire cane - they can be really spectacular!


----------



## Elena (Jan 24, 2009)

That's great, thanks! I'll keep ignoring it then.

unicum is one of my favourite Den species (other than that, I tend to be drawn to the likes of densiflorum and brymerianum) and the reason I bought Stardust was because the flowers reminded me of the species.

This is what the plant looked like in the spring when I bought it. It was already in bud then.


----------



## dan_t (Jan 24, 2009)

That's good advice Elena - keep the water away from it until it starts growth. You can give it a spray any time if it starts to shrivel too much. I'm looking foward to seeing the pictures 

Dan


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2009)

That's beautiful, Elena. Nice photo, also.


----------



## Elena (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I hope I can get to look as good


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2009)

:clap: :drool: That plant sold itself! Sorry I can't offer any advise - Good Luck!


----------

